# Name this plant



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What kind of plant is on the right side of this tank?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Jungle val if you mean the long grassy plant, crytpocoryne wendtii if you are referring to the short reddish plants, and javas moss if you mean what's on the wood.


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe that it is Vallisneria gigantea. But I may be wrong


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

the long grassy plant far right?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

vallisneria gigantea = jungle vals

great plant if you have hard water, they'll grow and spread like crazy... they are sensitive to excel tho, so don't overdose.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Is this a easy plant to grow. This will be my first planted tank and I know nothing about plants. Looking for easy plants.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

brian519 said:


> Is this a easy plant to grow. This will be my first planted tank and I know nothing about plants. Looking for easy plants.


fairly easy... like i said, they LOVE hard water, so if you have hard water, it can grow and spread like crazy.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I try to keep my ph at 7.0(it drops sometimes need to get an air pump) is that good for this plant?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Joe


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I had one plant (jungle vals) go to 14 pretty quick, but for some reason they all started to die off. Not sure what i did wrong, but when i was growing them they were undemanding, but my p's would often slice long branches in half so be sure to remove them so they dont just rot.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I had these as a background plant in my tank not too long ago. Spread like crazy in about a month's time. They will easily cover your entire back wall if done correctly. They are heavy root feeders and propagate by sending side shoot/runners. They grow very quick in comparison to other plants I've had.

Only problem is the term "Gigantic" They will easily grow to lengths over 4 feet long. I think the longest I had in my tank was almost at the 5 foot mark. They don't like to be trimmed so keep this in mind.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What happens if you trim them?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

brian519 said:


> What happens if you trim them?


sometimes they can melt back to the base, it's usually best to just thin them out by trimming the longest leaves off at the base


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea these plants are very easy to maintain and pretty cheap to buy too. Providence, R.I.(My hometown). Haven't been there for years...


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I had one plant (jungle vals) go to 14 pretty quick, but for some reason they all started to die off. Not sure what i did wrong, but when i was growing them they were undemanding, but my p's would often slice long branches in half so be sure to remove them so they dont just rot.


Jesus christ, the same damn thing happened to me like the whole story... In 1 month they GREW LIKE HELL.... then my P liked to slive em in half... not to eat just to have fun i guess.... then they would get to long so i would just snap the plant and watch it rewgrow.. guess that started to kill it even more... and now i just removed the whole thing, will probably re-try this and see how it goes lol


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

My p does that with some of the fake plants - in process of replacing fake plants with real but its a slow process








I think he likes to let me know its his home and when its not where he wants it, he gets rid of it


----------

